# Bujinkan vs. Gracie jiu-jitsu?



## True Austinite (Mar 28, 2007)

I heard in class a couple weeks ago that one of the Gracies went to Japan to try and fight Hatsumi-sensei, but was rejected and accepted by Nagato-sensei, and Nagati-sensei handed the guy's butt to him.  Is this true, and which Gracie was it (I hear Royce from some, Rorion from others)?  Also, anyone who is in Japan who saw the fight?  How did it go down?  I'm curious!


----------



## Logan (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm skeptical of any post that begins with "I heard". What's the point?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 28, 2007)

Rorion wouldn't go; he gave up Challenge matches long ago. Royce still fights, but not without a purse. One of thier students, possibly, and likely. One of the brothers? Fat chance...they don't leave their caves without mention of a dollar amount; the good old days of "anyone, anytime, anywhere" are gone. They served their marketing purpose.

D.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, next time this one makes the rounds it will be Helio...   Maybe one of the guys in Japan can offer their input, but here's the original version I heard: it was a student of a Bujinkan instructor who also teaches grappling.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Mar 28, 2007)

I tried my best to ask Nagato sensei as subtly as possible if the story was true during my visit in late 2004. The only answer I got out of him was "that was a long time ago".

BTW, it was not a Gracie family member. I kind of doubt they have any interest in lingerie (hint hint).


----------



## True Austinite (Mar 28, 2007)

Well "I heard" it from my teacher, so I would think it would be SOMEWHAT credible.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 28, 2007)

About as credible as rumours and gossip from other sources, in other words, not so much.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Mar 28, 2007)

True Austinite said:


> Well "I heard" it from my teacher, so I would think it would be SOMEWHAT credible.


 
My teacher has claimed to be a reincarnation of Takamatsu. :ultracool


----------



## shinbushi (Mar 28, 2007)

When Gracie Japan Opened, Alex Modine brought a couple of guys from the academy one of whom tried to do a double leg takedown on Nagato Sensei twice.  both times failed.  I got this information from Tim Bathurst who was living in Japan at the time.


----------



## True Austinite (Mar 29, 2007)

Really?  A reincarnation of Takamatsu huh?


----------



## Neil-o-Mac (May 1, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Wow, next time this one makes the rounds it will be Helio...



I heard Carlos Gracie Sr. came back from the grave and fought Zombie Takamatsu-sensei in an Undead Cage Match.


----------



## True Austinite (May 2, 2007)

That would be pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Obliquity (May 2, 2007)

Logan said:


> I'm skeptical of any post that begins with "I heard".


 
Not only did I hear my cat pass gas (with a slight "pooh" sound), I actually saw his sphincter open and close.



True Austinite said:


> That would be pretty cool to watch.


 
I guess you could call it a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## smacktap (Jun 8, 2007)

I am sure any sports ground fighting expert could lay the smack down on any TMA in sports ground fighting. But BJJ is not that hot on traditional weapons...

Hatsumi VS Royce Gracie ... Hatsumi has large sharp pointy thing .. Royce has BJJ and surf board...

Votes?


----------



## The Game (Jun 8, 2007)

I vote the troll off the island.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 8, 2007)

what an audacious thing to do.  a challenge like that...unbelievable.
i mean, what is the intention behind that?  now that starts to make my blood boil a bit.  
i think it is something to be ashamed of.  of all the people there are out there to challenge...i should hope that Gracie jiujuitsu did not sanction such a thing.  of course i don't know anything about this story, but i feel such a person should be diciplined by his own organization and teachers.


j


----------



## noname (Jun 25, 2007)

I've heard a similar story from two Bujinkan black belts. 

Apparently someone in the Bujinkan brought a BJJ grappler to Nagato Sensei's dojo. Apparently it didn't work out too well for the BJJ grappler.

Just what I've heard.


----------

